# Tooth data with pics



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Tooth data is in for anyone with a Le Tag. Noticed mine wed night.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Tooth data*

Where do you find it at?


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Tooth data*

I found mine in my harvest serve when I went in to look at it again.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Tooth data*

Hmmm, they must not have got ours done yet...


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Tooth data*

Go to DNR web page, Draw history and reports. Then go into your hunt survey and check if its been posted.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

*Tooth data*

4 year old buck for me! Thanks for the heads up I was curious.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Tooth data*

Nice buck. My bull was 6 years old.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Tooth data*

Lets see some more pictures corresponding with the age data.
Here's a 5 1/2 year old buck


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Tooth data*

Thanks for the heads up! My wife's deer from the Book Cliffs was 7 years old.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Tooth data*

I just looked up my 2005 Books info: "Tooth Data Unavailable".

-DallanC


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: Tooth data*

8 year old Wasatch Bull


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Tooth data*

Excellent topic.

7 year old West Desert Buck.

[attachment=0:1b2c7bni]Dead Deer.jpg[/attachment:1b2c7bni]


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Tooth data*

My La Sal Bull was 7 years old, about what I figured.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Tooth data*

Got my Grandpas, 3 yr old Oak Creek Bull. Still nothing on my Antelope.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Tooth data*

Seven year old Wasatch bull. Thanks for the heads up.[attachment=0:23bccrp4]Elk 2011.jpg[/attachment:23bccrp4]


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Tooth data*

One of my archery lopes,,,,,This one was aged at 4.5 years old.[attachment=2:jkxzqs9b]100_3132a.jpg[/attachment:jkxzqs9b]

This cat was 8 years old...
[attachment=1:jkxzqs9b]100_2214a.jpg[/attachment:jkxzqs9b]

And my 2005 archery bull was aged at 11.5 years old.
The deformation was determined to be genetic,,,And he was regressing..
[attachment=0:jkxzqs9b]100_2202a.jpg[/attachment:jkxzqs9b]


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Tooth data*

my 2011 elk was aged at 2... another animal to the "tomorrows trophies, today" list :mrgreen:


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Tooth data*

2010 bull, 9 years old;


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Tooth data*

I never recieved a packet. I even requested one and still nothing. Not even a reply :|

I figure my bull was at least six years old.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Tooth data*



sawsman said:


> I never recieved a packet. I even requested one and still nothing. Not even a reply :|
> 
> I figure my bull was at least six years old.


I didn't get a tooth packet either. However, I emailed the DWR and they told me to just send the teeth in an envelope. They had me list my license number, customer ID, hunt and personal info. My bull ended up being 7 years old.

[attachment=0:1pr73h4u]Elk 1 Small.JPG[/attachment:1pr73h4u]


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Tooth data*

Its awesome to see the pictures with the ages. I've looked for data before like this online without much luck. Keep the pictures coming if you've got them.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Tooth data*

my 2008 moose was aged at 6.5.....


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Tooth data*

I shot this bull in 2007, and the report said he was 1 year old. I'm thinking they were wrong...

[attachment=0:31344srj]Untitled.png[/attachment:31344srj]


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Tooth data*

Gotta love the seven points!

Great looking bull UHD...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Tooth data*

*amn Shawn... you heading for the NM 29?

Super looking Bullywinkle!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Tooth data*



Longgun said:


> *amn Shawn... you heading for the NM 29?
> 
> Super looking Bullywinkle!


i dunno! maybe some day


----------



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Tooth data*










10 year old they said. I would have thought a few years younger


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Tooth data*










4 1/2 year old 2011 vernon buck. cant wait to get him back from the Taxidermist


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Tooth data*



Duckking88 said:


> 4 1/2 year old 2011 vernon buck. cant wait to get him back from the Taxidermist


 Nice buck, Vernon sure has a variety in conformation, Little Valley? Mine was in Oak Creek.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Tooth data*



Longgun said:


> Gotta love the seven points!
> 
> Great looking bull UHD...


Thanks! I had my eye on this one for a while. I blew the first stalk on him on the evening of the opener, but was able to close the deal on a hunch the next morning.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Tooth data*










5 years old.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Tooth data*

Great thread! Pretty cool to see actual ages for the critters taken.


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Tooth data*

Wow NHS, wow. That's a great animal


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Tooth data*

cooky wrote:


> Nice buck, Vernon sure has a variety in conformation, Little Valley? Mine was in Oak Creek.


Cooky thats a nice buck. My buck was taken near Maple Mountain on the Vernon unit. I dont know if you know where that is but it was a fun hunt.

Where did you take your buck at?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Tooth data*



Cooky said:


> Duckking88 said:
> 
> 
> > 4 1/2 year old 2011 vernon buck. cant wait to get him back from the Taxidermist
> ...


Maple is further south than I thought I recognized your picture from.
Little Valley is south off the Pony Express Trail just before Davis Knolls (over toward Sabie, just north of Maple).
Mine was in Oak Brush Canyon (sorry, I miss-spoke earlier) it is just north of Harker. I imagine my buck saw a some hunters go by that day, he was right in the bottom, hanging with the girls.
A friend once shot a cactus buck out on Keg, I don't think he saved the antlers and I never saw a picture.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Tooth data*

My brother inlaw 2007 Monroe bull, 7 years old


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Cooky I know where your talking two years ago the canyon you got your buck with was crawling with deer. There is a camping spot right at the base of maple. I shot my buck right across the road from that camping spot. up on the hill side, we were actually chasing another buck when we ran into my buck.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Dirtysteve, gotta love those Deep Creek desert bulls!!!!


----------



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

My 2011 Wasatch Bull aged at 11, about what I thought. He almost could be offspring of my Dad's 1999 Wasatch bull!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow! 11 years old? I really didn't know people were killing that old of bulls regularly in Utah.


----------



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> Dirtysteve, gotta love those Deep Creek desert bulls!!!!


Yes sir! 
When that rut kicks in it's more like hunting Jack rabbits than elk


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

13 years old

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=28634


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Theres got to be more tooth data with some pics, lets see them!!


----------



## fin little (Aug 26, 2010)

Aged at 1 year old. um Maybe I dont know :roll:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Cool pic Fin,,,,,,DEFINATLY older than 1.

Probably more like 3 or4.........Dang nice bow lope!

I've got my wife and boy in for archery, Paunsy lope.
Me ,Paunsy archery elk.

I've sat on Nephi point a time or two, November.
Watching Fin little spring..........GAWD I love that place!


----------



## fin little (Aug 26, 2010)

Ive done Johns Valley archery lope 3 times. Its my second favorite hunt. Only archery Az elk beats it. Im also in for Pauns archery elk this year. Good luck Goofy. And yes November on the Pauns is special.


----------

